# Cierre centralizado de puertas de automóvil



## ivarian (Mar 23, 2010)

Bienvenidos, estoy diseñando un cierre centralizado para un coche y tengo una difícil elección si lo tengo que desarrollar mediante LIN bus ó CAN bus, sé que los módulos de las puertas se conectan mediante LIN con una unidad maestra (master) y varias esclavas (slaves) dependiendo de las funciones del coche y creo que las puertas se conectan entre sí mediante la unidad central CAN bus pero sin embargo un profesor me ha dicho que lo podría desarrollar con LIN bus y no sé muy bien el por qué ¿alguien me podría dar alguna explicación?
A parte de esto dispongo el profesor me ha facilitado un entrenador LIN bus multimedia matrix system para desarrollarlo y no sé si debería conectar algo más para desarrollarlo ¿alguien me podría dar alguna respuesta? Muchas gracias.

Un saludo,

                Iván


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 23, 2010)

Google linbus 
Google canbus
http://www.mecanicavirtual.org/can-bus-lin-most-bluetooth.htm


----------



## ivarian (Mar 24, 2010)

Muchas gracias "el brujo" ya conocía esta página pero gracias por tu ayuda.

El problema es que me han dado un "entrenador" de LIN bus matrix multimedia para desarrollar mi proyecto, este consta de tres nodos esclavos (slave) y uno maestro (master) para desarrollar mi cierre centralizado. Sin embargo, con la información que he conseguido hasta ahora he podido ver que los módulos de las puertas (conectan entre sí el retrovisor eléctrico, elevalunas eléctrico, cierre centralizado, etc...) usan para su interconexión un bus LIN maestro (master), éste cuando recibe la señal de apertura se la manda al actuador del cierre y a su mismo tiempo manda una señal a la unidad central del coche (CAN bus) que transmite la señal a las otras unidades de puerta para sincronizar la apertura. La cuestión es que no sé muy bien cómo trabajar con el entrenador que dispongo para simular un diseño que se asemeje un poco a la realidad ¿Debería diseñar un módulo de bus Can para realizarlo ó podría con lo que tengo hacer una simulación teórica que se asemeje un poco a la realidad? Muchas gracias.


Un saludo,

                Iván


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 24, 2010)

Yo no conozco el entrenador.. que es un soft? o son modulos reales? ambos? que tenes que hacer, programarlos? algo en flash? adjuntalo a ver que es como se usa..


----------



## ivarian (Mar 25, 2010)

Vale te adjunto algunos documentos del tablero donde se ve su estructura y algunos ejemplos. El software que utilizo es el flowcode y es un lenguaje de símbolos en un principio bastante sencillo. Muchas gracias.


Un saludo,




                       IVAN

Creo que te he adjuntado algunos archivos es la primera vez que adjunto archivos en el foro así que si hay algun problema me lo comentas. Gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 25, 2010)

No se ven.. tenes que comprimirlos. Como lo hiciste? edita e intenta de nuevo


----------



## loren (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola, la verdad que a mí también me interesaría muchísimo verlos.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Davitome (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo en electrónica, la verdad es que me dedico a ello por afición, mi profesión es otra. Bueno la duda es que he comprado un kit de cierre centralizado con mando a distancia y se lo quiero instalar a mi coche. Es un megane del 98 he empezado a instalarlo pero no entiendo muy bien los esquemas que me traen las instrucciones y he empezado a montarlo pero me funciona el cierre pero no me abre las puertas... :s. ¿Me podéis ayudar? Gracias de antemano


----------



## antoniojesus (May 22, 2017)

Hola buenas, tengo una duda con este esquema eléctrico, es de un cierre centralizado universal y tengo todo conectado menos el amarillo/verde/azul y de momento los dos marrones de los intermitentes y el naranja del freno ya que todavía no lo he montado en el coche (lo tengo en una mesa con una batería para probarlo).

El problema lo tengo al conectar los dos motores, que creo que van a los cables donde pone "Central-controllock..." pero no entiendo el esquema de abajo, y he mirado con el tester a ver si alguno daba corriente al activar la apertura/cierre pero no encuentro la forma, los dos motores tienen solamente dos cables (verde y azul cada motor), a ver si alguien lo puede entender y echarme una mano antes de que queme algo 

Muchas gracias


----------

